# shoild I buy this Airens 28??



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Hello all,
I have a chance to get an Airens Deluxe 28 for a little less than 500 bucks. 1 year old. Are Looks to be in pretty good condition since we had virtually no snow last year it hasn't really seen much use. Is this a good deal?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

If it really is only a year old, then its a very good deal!
the 2012 (last winters model) Deluxe 28 sold for about $1,000..
so you would be getting it for half price, virtually new.

but..are you really sure its only a year old? 
don't just take the sellers word for it..
if it is, it should be model number 921022.

model 921022 was used in 2011 (2 years old) and 2012 (1 year old)
(2013 model year machines are hitting the stores right now)
slight differences in the engine between the two model years..

Scot


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Thank you very much Scott. I will take this info with me when I go look at it.
Joe


----------



## bagmite (Feb 7, 2014)

In my search for a good used Ariens, I've come across a Deluxe 28 921022 being sold by someone moving. She said they bought it in 2010 for $1000 at Home Depot. Looks clean and in good shape and they are asking $550 which seems reasonable. Any thoughts from you gurus on what might be a fair offer? Can't seem to find a 926LE for less than 750 which seems a bit much for something that old.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2013)

Ariens hold their value rather nicely.


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

I would jump on that deal !!! The deluxe 28 I bought was lightly used
approx. 2 yrs old and its like brand new. Go pick it up/


----------

